#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-12
<mruiz> hello! Who is the Fridge's event maintainer ?
<Madpilot> sigh... would have helped if he'd stuck around for an actual answer...
<elkbuntu> he's on wireless internet. wireless internet in australia sucks
<juliux> nixternal, ping
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> you rang :)
<juliux> i need your post address to send you your shirts
<adamant1988> nixternal pong!
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> there is trouble
<adamant1988> You know me
<adamant1988> always trouble.
<juliux> nixternal, i will send you your shirts in the next days
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> thanks a lot juliux!
<nixternal> Hey Will, come back here now!
<juliux> nixternal, i will give them to the post office here after my examen tomorrow
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-13
<sid> elkbuntu: You around?
<morka> heh
<morka> it really exists
<n2diy> yeeaaa
<morka> btw, we offered free updates to anyone who bought xp during last months of 2006
<morka> once vista was released, our order servers went down
<morka> so, apparently people are willing to at least voluntarily check out vista
<n2diy> ! ubotu | bugs morka, see #1
<ubotu> bugs morka, see #1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n2diy> whoops, that didn't work.
<morka> yes, yes
<n2diy> ! ubotu | bugs morka
<ubotu> bugs morka: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<morka> ms majority market share
<morka> b.g. now basically retired
<n2diy> whoops, that didn't either.
<morka> ms will slowly go the way of ibm
<n2diy> morka: Exactly, nobody stays number one forever.
<morka> all oem manufacturers have agreements with ms
<morka> that's how they can get OS cheaper, and compete
<morka> we have linux preinstalled on some systems, but can't advertise it much.
<morka> and it comes with no support whatsoever, just hardware support
<morka> for a windows based machine, you get support for os and hardware
<morka> for just about the same $$$
<n2diy> morka: Not all of them, some broke rank. But it is the little guy that will break MS. When I explain to the locals they don't have to pony up for a 1000 licenses with linux, I think they'll listen.
<morka> who broke ranks?
<morka> corps ?
<morka> maybe
<morka> homeusers wont budge, unless they are geeks
<morka> but corps dont even buy any OSes
<n2diy> morka: Wasn't Dell shipping linux boxes, and a small name was selling through Walmart
<morka> dell n series
<morka> you get freedos
<morka> or maybe redhat
<morka> if u want
<n2diy> morka: Ok, so they are/were testing the waters.
<morka> yes, but they barely sell
<n2diy> morka: Umm, that is why it is called testing.
<morka> linux acceptance would be great for OEM builders
<morka> margins are very low, like 50$
<morka> saving on OS would let you either compete on the price, or squeeze in more harware in
<n2diy> morka: What about RMO folks? No more hassles with all the nasties associated with Winders.
<morka> they barely sell because dell cannot advertise much about those n-series:)
<morka> what RMO folks
<n2diy> morka: Yes MS has a hatchet hanging over their head.
<morka> difficult to say whose hatchet is hanging over whose head
<n2diy> morka: Do you know what an RMO is?
<morka> dell is one of the largest buyers of ms software
<morka> I dont know what an RMO stands for
<n2diy> morka: Repair and Maintiance (sp) Org/Op
<n2diy> morka: did you fall out of your chair?
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: are we using your server for gobby
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> kk i'm on my way to check it out
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: url@ftw?
<juliux> ja
<juliux> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> gobby isn't too happy about this. it's hanging on TLS
<tsmithe> Admiral_Chicago, meeting in an hour!!
<juliux> i will check it
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, which port you use?
<Admiral_Chicago> 6523: ubuntu.juliux.de
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: i'll see you there, I woke up 30 minutes ago thinking I overslept
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> lucky you didn't then :)
<Admiral_Chicago> no i woke up at a health 4.30 am
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, i think you use the wrong password the password is ufl@ftw
<Admiral_Chicago> ty
<nixternal> meatballhat: where are you from?
<meatballhat> Bedford, OH ... between Cleveland and Akron  :)
<nixternal> ahh, I seen the "school and snow" comment
<nixternal> we are getting pounded in Chicago right now
<jenda> If you guys have a meeting, I'm coming ;)
<meatballhat> nixternal: no doubt ...  I wanted to move to Chicago for awhile despite the weather  ;-D
<nixternal> there is nothing here, just good pizza and polish sausages
<tsmithe> i wish it would snow properly here...
<Admiral_Chicago> blasphemy
<meatballhat> nixternal: hilarious!  .... all my favorite bands are from Chicago  :)
<nixternal> Smashing Pumpkins? I went to the same highschool as them
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: what do you know about Chicago? :)
<meatballhat> nixternal: mostly Joan of Arc, Don Caballero :)
<nixternal> my lord it is cold out, and windy
<jenda> meatballhat: I wonder what's next in line for DIY.
<jenda> I kinda dropped out of the line of thought :)
<meatballhat> making it *work*  :D   .....
<jenda> I'll try reading back through the stuff today, and perhaps tomorrow we could discuss it?
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> that would be great :)  ... how long until you're off?
<jenda> not long :/
<jenda> Saturday.
<jenda> I might be meeting G0SUB of Ubuntu India down there :) Looking forward to it.
<meatballhat> jenda: tomorrow it is, then  :)
<meatballhat> jenda: that's great!
<jenda> 
* jenda notes what sabdfl said about jono
<jenda> but last time I talked to him, it was more like 'show me when it's done'
<jenda> Which I can understand :)
<meatballhat> jenda: precisely why I haven't pursued more of his attention
<meatballhat> :)
<jenda> hehe
* jenda out for now
<meatballhat> jenda: laters
<jenda> see you all later, and once again, congratulations, meatballhat ;)
<meatballhat> :)
<meatballhat> thank you !!!
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, i get your stickers today
<jenda> wee
<jenda> watchya think?
<juliux> jenda, what the hell you did with the package?
<juliux> it looks like a bomb but not a normal stickers
* jenda hides
<juliux> but the stickers are ok
<jenda> I had to make sure they didn't get damaged :)
<juliux> they are looking great
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> juliux: you still selling those black polos?  :)
<juliux> meatballhat, yes
<juliux> meatballhat, but they are not black, it is navy blue
<jenda> navy blue, dude, navy blue ;)
<meatballhat> sounds good to me either way :)
<meatballhat> shipping to the states?
<juliux> but there is only size L and XL left
<juliux> yes shipping to the states
<meatballhat> hmmm ... I'm prob an L anyway :)
<juliux> are you in the near of chicago?
<meatballhat> not so much ... about 7 hours east :)
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> i was asking because i will send nixternal two shirts tommorow
<meatballhat> gotcha :)  ... should I send you an email?  paypal?
<juliux> yes e-mail with your name, postaddress
<meatballhat> will do ... your email on LP?
<juliux> and you can pay via paypal
<juliux> yes
<meatballhat> excellent
<juliux> or take juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<meatballhat> done :)
<juliux> but that is not the paypal account
<juliux> did you want a t-shirt or a polo?
<meatballhat> juliux: I'd like the polo, assuming it's the more business-y of the two ;-)
<juliux> yes it is more business
<juliux> that is the reason why we made polos;)
<juliux> we made 100 polos and 50 t-shirts
<meatballhat> I'm going to be on the local lecture circuit :)   (wheee!)
<meatballhat> good choice :)  ....I prefer the Linus side of the camp, if you know what I mean
<juliux> you have luck;) there are only 2 polos in L left
* meatballhat claims a polo!
<jenda> juliux: speaking of paypal... ;)
<juliux> jenda, what you mean
<juliux> ?
<meatballhat> jenda: you collecting?  ;-)
<jenda> juliux: I mean, I still have a rather large deficit here ;)
<tsmithe> i would shout, "i am!" here, but that seems inappropriate
<jenda> juliux: I'm not sure who was supposed to pay, but I'm sure nobody did :-D
<juliux> jenda, i mailed smurf that he should pay your the money
<jenda> tsmithe: very ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<juliux> jenda, i am sorry i have no paypal account and i want no paypal account 
<jenda> juliux: ooh, so I can go bother smurf... :) I love a good excuse.
<jenda> juliux: it's no problem ;)
<juliux> jenda, yes you can
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: congartulations
<tsmithe> thanks :)
<tsmithe> you too
<Admiral_Chicago> tanks
<KenSentMe> jenda: Remember we discussed making a Ubuntu Magazine?
<jenda> oh yes.
<KenSentMe> The Dutch Ubuntu team is now planning to make one
<KenSentMe> And i think we might succeed
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> KenSentMe: I'm _truly_ on my way out now... litterally, my jacket's already on... but I'd like to talk about it later tonite or tomorrow... possible?
<jenda> :)
<KenSentMe> Okay, no problem :)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> laters
<sid> elkbuntu: ping
* MenZa licks elkbuntu
<MenZa> Ooooh, Melissa!
<tsmithe> :o
<MenZa> TSMITHE!
<MenZa> mah favourite boi.
<MenZa> ^^
* tsmithe high-fives MenZa 
<tsmithe> hey MenZa, guess what!
<MenZa> tsmithe: what?
<MenZa> :O
<tsmithe> i got ubuntu membership!
<MenZa> sweet
<MenZa> congrats man :D
<tsmithe> yay! :D
<Burgwork> grumble
<Burgwork> can somebody op me so I can change the topic?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<Burgwork> oh, wait
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgwork] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Corey is doing UWN again, as Cody is on leave. Edit party at 03:00 UTC Friday morning |
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Burgwork]  by Burgwork
<juliux> jenda, thxs for the big ubuntu stickers
<juliux> jenda, it is no on my notebook, around the hp logo;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-14
<jenda> juliux, a bonus :)
* tsmithe has to misbehave now before he gets his cloak, btw jenda 
<jenda> tsmithe: hhe
<tsmithe> also. i have a task for you
<tsmithe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/CinelerraReview
<tsmithe> do it all now :)
<jenda> no.
<jenda> never ;)
<tsmithe> bah
<tsmithe> why not?
<jenda> I don't have time, sorry
<tsmithe> 5155 is a hell of a lot of files for one small team :S
<jenda> the best way to avoid responsibility is to claim you have a lot of responsibility ;)
<tsmithe> which you just failed to do
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> jenda, happy birthday!
<jenda> thanks, tsmithe ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<rjian> wow
<tsmithe> hmm?
<rjian> jenda: happy birthday
<jenda> tsmithe: did I tell you? How did you know? ;)
<tsmithe> i remembered 
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> I suppose I said it somewhere ;)
<jenda> ok, cool :)
<jenda> thx
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> now you better remember mine
<jenda> when's it?
<jenda> (btw, I'm sorry, but I can barely remember my parents')
<tsmithe> jenda, it was last week.
<tsmithe> i was in the topic
<jenda> oh
<jenda> umm...
<jenda> you expect me to remember it for a week?
<tsmithe> yup
<jenda> err... ear
<jenda> year
<tsmithe> you have logs ;)
<jenda> omg
<tsmithe> omgz?
<jenda> tsmithe: if my exam season ends around your birthday...
<jenda> do you expect me to be _sober_?
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> both
<poningru> hey guys we have to finish herd 4 by tomorrow eve
<poningru> release notes that is
<poningru> I will join you guys in like 8 hours
<poningru> sleep time for now
<cyphase> hey
<cyphase> how do i join the gobby session for the herd4 release notes?
<poningru> cyphase: hi
<poningru> you there?
<cyphase> yea
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies?highlight=%28editing%29%7C%28weekly%29%7C%28newsletter%29
<poningru> blargh
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> I havent started much yet
<poningru> just doing research and stuff
* cyphase was looking on the wiki, but couldn't find it
<cyphase> thanx
<rpereira> Is there some one working on herd4 page?
<poningru> rpereira: in gobby
<poningru> I gotta go to work though
<poningru> I have it all planed out just need to actually write it and screenshots
<rpereira> poningru: Do you need help?
* beuno_ waves
<jenda> why can I never catch beuno? :-D
<tsmithe> jenda, Seveas is around now ;)
<jenda> beuno: pingity
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda!
<beuno> super-pong
<jenda> hehe
<posingaspopular> you caught bueno!
<jenda> beuno: I have an envelope here with a name on it...
<jenda> posingaspopular: ;)
<jenda> beuno: but, there's no address to put under the name.
* beuno jumps up and down
<beuno> jenda: email going your way
<jenda> beuno: and there's also no confirmation you actually want it, nor any money to back that up ;)
<jenda> coolio
<beuno> jenda: reply the email with paypal information and ammount and you'll get it
<jenda> cool
<jenda> beuno: do you pay from paypal balance, or credit card?
<beuno> jenda: from my paypal account
<jenda> ok, cool.
<beuno> jenda: how where things around here these days?
<jenda> not sure, because things are hectic here ;)
<beuno> I can see UWN is on the loose
<jenda> beuno: I'm leaving for India in 3 days.
<jenda> indeed...
<beuno> and herd4 page needs urgent help
<beuno> ah
<beuno> that's right...
<beuno> you're gone for a month, right?
<jenda> yup
<jenda> I was gonna meet up with meatballhat tonite and discuss our project.
<jenda> But I didn't read up for it at all :/
<jenda> damn, time goes fast when you need it to slow down :(
<jenda> beuno: sent
<jenda> I'll do my best to get the stickers out before I leave, but can't guarantee it.
<beuno> jenda: no real hurry
<beuno> jenda: can we get diy up anyway while your gone
<beuno> ?
<jenda> of course!
<beuno> great
<jenda> I'll bbl
<beuno> ok ok, if my internet connection permits it, I'll be here all day
<beuno> jenda, "You have sent a payment! An email has been sent to the recipient."
<jenda> beuno: it's a credit card payment :/
<beuno> oh, I paid from my paypal account
<jenda> but it charged your CC
<beuno> I didn't check to see if I had balance, I though it was the same
<beuno> sorry  :(
<jenda> np
<beuno> how much did it charge you?
<jenda> I'll just send it back
<jenda> I can't accept it.
<jenda> "The ability to accept credit or debit card funded payments is reserved for Premier and Business accounts. To accept this pending payment, please upgrade your account now."
<beuno> oh...
<beuno> hm
<jenda> beuno: I have a premier account for this purpose ;)
<beuno> maybe I can add balance to the account if it's easier for you
<beuno> I can't...
<jenda> It's not easier - but this way I'd have to ask you to send $31
<jenda> "A message has been sent notifying the Sender that their payment has been denied."
<beuno> well. $31 won't kill me so...
<jenda> alrighty, the account is jenda.vancura at gmail.com
<jenda> meatballhat: cloaked :)
<beuno> jenda: $31 crisp new dollars gone your way
<jenda> :(
<jenda> One of them is bent.
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Just kidding, thanks.
<beuno> lol
<beuno> you will be sending fotos from your trip, won't you?
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I'm hoping to do something like a blog of it once I come back...
<beuno> that would be a good idea
<tsmithe> jenda, thanks!
* tsmithe has a cloak!
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> np
<tsmithe> i mean
<beuno> what's a cloak?
* tsmithe has an ubuntu/member cloak!
<jenda> * [tsmithe]  (n=tsmithe@ubuntu/member/tsmithe): Toby Smithe
<tsmithe> jenda is staff
<beuno> aaah
<tsmithe> he'll explai.. oh he already did...
<beuno> nice, you got approved too toby, congrats!
<tsmithe> :D
<beuno> oh, jenda, btw, maybe you can help
<jenda> maybe...
<beuno> any idea why my revision to the diy page was removed?
<beuno> I saw it wasn't there anymore in launchpad
<beuno> and the pull gave me a -1
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> no idea
<jenda> meatballhat might know...
<jenda> I didn't even know you guys used bzr :)
<jenda> I'm glad you do, though.
<beuno> well, dan doesn't know either
<beuno> so I guess it's some kind of mixup
<jenda> in that case, LarstiQ could help :)
<jenda> He knows everything, so he should know this.
<tsmithe> beuno, ask in #bzr
<tsmithe> oh wait
<tsmithe> you are :P
<beuno> ;)
<snedar> hi! is there a gobby channel I can join to see the herd4 document? just wondering whether there is anything new I'm not aware of...
<juliux> snedar, use gobby
<snedar> juliux, I've started it but I don't know which server to use
<juliux> snedar, gobby is a extra software that is not a channel
<snedar> okay, s/channel/server then :-)
<juliux> snedar, host ist ubuntu.juliux.de port 6523
<juliux> snedar, password  ufl@ftw
<snedar> juliux, thanks! I'll see if I can contribute in the future
<juliux> snedar, cool
<bapoumba> Hello :)
<tsmithe> hi
<bapoumba> hey tsmithe 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-15
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: did your cloak save?
<tsmithe> save?
<tsmithe> i still have it...
* tsmithe twirls in his cloak
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see.
<tsmithe> why didn't yours?
<tsmithe> are you identified?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm identifying incorrectly apparently
<tsmithe> /msg nickserv identify <password> damnit!
<Admiral_Chicago> i am identified, not sure what the deal is
<tsmithe> weird
<tsmithe> ping Seveas?
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda cloaked us
<tsmithe> he did
<tsmithe> he's not here ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: nope, not working.
<tsmithe> :S
<tsmithe> weir
<tsmithe> d
<tsmithe> i'm going to sleep now
<tsmithe> hope you get it figured
<Admiral_Chicago> chanserv went down and used the backup of 4 hours. maybe that was it
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<Admiral_Chicago> ln
<Admiral_Chicago> err ignore me
<Madpilot> Memo to Admiral_Chicago: This is not actually your terminal window ;)
<crimsun> if he's using emacs it is ;)
<Madpilot> if he's using emacs, then emacs is his entire OS, isn't it?
<Admiral_Chicago> irssi actually. i tried to do /n but i fumbled it.
<sid> elkbuntu: Can you put the raw data on a httpd somewhere? I'll just GNUplot it myself if that's ok
<elkbuntu> sid, it doesnt work with gnuplot. this is the problem and reason why it is taking so long
<sid> I'll find a way, once I have the raw data I'll be able to input it into GNUplot somehow
<Madpilot> brute force?
<sid> Madpilot: sure?
<Madpilot> sorry, I'm just in a surreal, non-helpful mood this evening... with my current workweek, tonight is Friday night for me...
<elkbuntu> sid, additionally, i have not appreciated being practically stalked through here, -devel, or -meeting the past few months. because of this i would not be able to trust you with the data.
<sid> elkbuntu: I'm not stalking you, I ask once every month or two? I'm just curious where the data is. thousands of community members took the poll and the results could be useful to many people.
<sid> It's just adding up numbers and plotting them, it seems very easy to me. I've used GNUplot before, if I had the raw data I could have it plotted in 10 minutes.
<elkbuntu> sid, drop it. please.
<sid> And trust me with the data... what am I going to do with the community's poll results.. show it to them?
<elkbuntu> sid, claim it as your own work, for all i know. and as far as I know, you're not even a member of this team.
<elkbuntu> (since you're hidden behind tor)
<sid> I'm not hidden behind tor, this was just a vhost assigned to me by lilo for being a "trusted" tor user. But if I use tor or not, it still shows up as this hostmask.
<sid> So channel operators can ban *!*@gateway/*tor* and the "trusted" tor users won't be affected by these tor bans. channel operators would have to explicited ban each individual trusted tor user, although typically trusted tor users are presumed to be well behaved on irc I would assume.
<elkbuntu> well, until feisty is out, the surveys are not overdue
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso!
* elkbuntu hugs tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: hi!
<elkbuntu> 'sup
<tonyyarusso> Oh, various stuff.
<tonyyarusso> Meeting already finished I take it..
<elkbuntu> hasnt even started yet. seveas is mia
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> heh
* tonyyarusso sticks around then
<Kagou> hi
<Kagou> can someone tell me address for gobby ?
<tonyyarusso> Kagou: Last I heard, it was ubuntu.juliux.de, but that may have changed.
<Kagou> thnx tonyyarusso 
<Kagou> may be with the password if any
<tonyyarusso> ufl@ftw
<KenSentMe> jenda: ping
<jenda> KenSentMe: pong
<jenda> for a few :)
* jenda pokes KenSentMe
* KenSentMe is here
<jenda> Right, so you mentioned the Ubuntu Magazine...
<KenSentMe> jenda: yes
<KenSentMe> The Ubuntu-nl team has come up with the plan to make a dutch Ubuntu Magazine 
<jenda> That's neat...
<KenSentMe> 4 times a year, starting with the feisty release
<jenda> Now why didn't the Ubuntu Magazine ever start?
<jenda> I think it was partly because of lack of interest... partly because the leader left because she left it wasn't appreciated...
<jenda> it wasn't appreciated... because some people said it was redundant to the UWN and the fridge...
<KenSentMe> I also we couldn't agree on the topics of the magazine
<KenSentMe> you're right
<jenda> KenSentMe: what will this dutch one contain, as opposed to the UWN and the Fridge?
<poningru> KenSentMe: one of the things that was suggested at that time was
<KenSentMe> The current plan (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NlUbuntuMagazine/Inhoud , in dutch) contains 4 pages of Ubuntu-nl news, 4 pages about the new release or news about all sorts of Ubuntu stuff and a preview of the next release, 12 pages of articles and workshops, 2 games and 2 pages of shorter tips & tricks
<poningru> a compilation/bestoff
<poningru> of UWN &// Fridge
<KenSentMe> The main idea of the magazine is to inform people about Ubuntu, but also to inspire people into using software that they wouldn't normally use.
<jenda> mhm
<KenSentMe> Like, hey, i didn't know it was that easy to install my own webserver
<jenda> ok, cool...
<jenda> should it be printed, or online?
<KenSentMe> There is lots of information on the wiki and forums, but you have to search for it. We want to give people some ideas about the possibilities of Ubuntu
<KenSentMe> jenda: for now in pdf
<jenda> ok
<KenSentMe> Although there have been thoughts of printing it, but we first have to make sure the first actually comes out
<jenda> we're actually planning a similar project in html in Czech.
<KenSentMe> jenda: really?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> basically - users writing howtos and tips for other users...
<jenda> not official/wiki style, but more author-reader style...
<KenSentMe> My idea is, if our project succeeds, to make it possible to translate the magazine into other languages
<jenda> it would be a real-time, revolving thing, not a scheduled mag, really.
<jenda> yes, that would be great.
<jenda> or, at least - inspire similar projects in other languages.
<KenSentMe> That's why i wanted to inform you
<jenda> KenSentMe: we should certainly keep track of all similar projects, so other locos can get themselves inspired and choose what they like best...
<jenda> thx ;)
<KenSentMe> I will be the so called 'chief-editor', so you can contact me if you want to know something about the project
<KenSentMe> And i will inform you when the first issue is about to come out
<jenda> cool :) thank you, I will probably want to know more once I come back from me travels... ;)
<KenSentMe> There seem to be a lot of people who want to contribute. Last night we had a meeting with 17 people on irc
<jenda> wow, nice.
<KenSentMe> So let's make this project a test case for an international magazine maybe?
<KenSentMe> :D
<KenSentMe> jenda: where are you travelling to btw?
<jenda> India
<jenda> :)
<KenSentMe> jenda: ah, nice
<KenSentMe> For how long?
<jenda> yes, I'll be very interested in how the project works out locally...
<jenda> for a month.
<KenSentMe> We had a live-meeting in january and seeing and talking to other people in person helps making something together
<KenSentMe> But i'll keep you and the rest of the mt informed on the progress
<jenda> cool, thanks :)
<jenda> we just had a live meeting on sunday.
<KenSentMe> In czech?
<rohan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4
<rohan> what is the notice there ? can i see a rough draft or something ?
<KenSentMe> rohan: it probably means the page is being created in a program called gobby, where a lot of people can work on the same document
<rohan> ok, how can i see the page then ? am i allowed to join in ?
<KenSentMe> rohan: that's not up to me to answer
<rohan> ohok
<rohan> thanks 
<KenSentMe> Maybe jenda knows?
<jenda> KenSentMe: yes, in Czech...
<jenda> rohan: yes, you're certainly allowed to join in... lemme see what's up with that.
<rohan> great :)
<jenda> poningru should know...
* jenda yells at poningru ;)
<poningru> oh blargh?
* rohan too :D
<poningru> I just put it back on the wiki
<poningru> after pulling an all nighter on it
* poningru is adding screenshots
<poningru> but there are those three sections under gnome that someone still needs to write
<poningru> and proof read
<rohan> ah, i see it n ow poningru 
<rohan> poningru: isn't the kernel VMI section repeated from herd3 ?
<poningru> no Herd3 was paravirt for a different tech
<poningru> which was actually opensource
<poningru> this is VMI from vmware
<rohan> "Feisty's kernel also includes VMware's VMI layer. This is may also not make the final release." -> from herd3
<poningru> well this is open source as well
<poningru> oh blargh?
* poningru looks
<rohan> i guess it can be seen as herd3 saying "it might be there" and herd4 confirming "it is there" in final release
<poningru> yeah true that
<poningru> see I dont wanna take that out cause ben put it there
<rohan> oh, ok
<rohan> what time is ubuntu herd4 scheduled to be released ?
<poningru> rohan: today... no time
<rohan> ok
<rohan> but here, today as in "thursday" is almost ending
<poningru> ah... yeah last time it wasnt until end of the day in the US
<rohan> oh, ok
<rohan> great, can't wait :)
<poningru> ping everyone
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4
<poningru> can someone finish up on the page?
<poningru> the three things need done
<poningru> under gnome
<poningru> and just need to be spell checked and read over for grammatical errors
<poningru> tsmithe, jenda, juliux, MenZa, elkbuntu
<poningru> I need some sleep
<poningru> nn
<tsmithe> hi
* tsmithe hides
<tsmithe> (should read before pong)
<tsmithe> poningru, good job btw
* tsmithe will do the remainder
<tsmithe> not gonna use gobby unless someone wants me to
<jenda> o.O
<jenda> O.o
<jenda> poningru: great work, thanks :)
<jenda> but I'll pass ;)
* jenda hides
* jenda blushes in shame
<tsmithe> jenda, ping
<jenda> tsmithe: pong
<tsmithe> hi.
* jenda waves at MitchM
<MitchM> hey jenda :)
<MitchM> how fares it?
<tsmithe> if an update detailed on the herd4 page is just brief bug-fixes, shall i leave it out?
<jenda> Great :)
<tsmithe> deskbar
<jenda> tsmithe: no idea
<jenda> poningru is teh mann
<tsmithe> poningru, you still around?
* tsmithe is leaving it out
<tsmithe> or i could put 1 sentence in
* tsmithe is leaving it out
<tsmithe> it sounds stupid
<tsmithe> same with nautilus
<tsmithe> jenda, done
<lotusleaf> according to an eBay search for Obey Ubuntu, it looks like several motivated individuals have already put forth the effort to make roughcut tshirts! lol awesome
<lotusleaf> http://search.ebay.com/obey-ubuntu_W0QQfromZR40
<lotusleaf> I liked the way jenda had it originally detailed but I don't know if he's doing that anymore ;_;
<lotusleaf> jenda: wb jenda
<jenda> thanks.
<jenda> but :(
<lotusleaf> :( ?
<lotusleaf> jenda: someone has made roughcut ubuntu tshirts on ebay
<lotusleaf> jenda: I liked your design better though
<jenda> interesting...
<jenda> ( :( because of my connection)
<lotusleaf> :(
<lotusleaf> I don't care for the way the guy did it with the large design on the front
<lotusleaf> I liked how you had the small logo on the front left and the large on the back
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> some people told me the reverse ;)
<lotusleaf> oh? large on front and small on back?
<lotusleaf> wish I knew more about tshirt making ;)
<lotusleaf> course with the dollar taking a dive there are probably better places to produce them
<jenda> well, there was one person who said it looked too businessy
<lotusleaf> oh
<jenda> that the big picture up front was what they wanted on casual shirts 
<lotusleaf> well I could see how it could convey such an air
<jenda> it's good that someone picked it up, though :)
<lotusleaf> indeed
<lotusleaf> but I'd rather buy from jenda's factory design ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> 
<lotusleaf> you got new case stickers ?
<jenda> oh yes
<jenda> :)
<jenda> thousands
<lotusleaf> cool, did you make a digg post about it?
<lotusleaf> perhaps we can get a digg article on your new stickers to the front
<jenda> o.O
<jenda> Well, since I'm leaving for a month now, it wouldn't really be kosher...
<lotusleaf> k
<jenda> imagine the amount of emails ;)
<lotusleaf> :P
<jenda> But once I come back, I might think of it :)
<lotusleaf> do it and let everyone know so they can digg it
<jenda> I prefer spamming main Ubuntu media, though ;)
<lotusleaf> :Q
<lotusleaf> every little bit of press helps
<jenda> hehe :)
<poningru> I am sooo passed out
<poningru> tsmithe: thanks for finishing up the page :)
<tsmithe> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-16
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the story on the Edit party for UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> seem like it's supposed to happen...soon correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> wait no, i'm a bit slow. got confused on the conversion
<j1mc> word up, Admiral_Chicago 
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgwork: are we still doing the editing for UWN. seems like there is nobody here and I'm late
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a second, am I converting time wrongly again...
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm not.
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: FYI, i'm editing UWN 30.
<Burgundavia> rock
<Admiral_Chicago> ChaosEddie start up gobby
<Burgundavia> sorry, but I realized I have to work on my book tonight
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: can you give us a hand?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<ChaosEddie> hi. Admiral_Chicago said he needs people to help with UWN, so here I am. how can I help?
<Admiral_Chicago> well I think I'm the only one making this party
<Admiral_Chicago> ChaosEddie: turn on Gobby
<Admiral_Chicago> ChaosEddie: host is ubuntu.juliux.de
<ChaosEddie> who is gobby? what?
<red_herr1ng> boo.
<red_herr1ng> sudo apt-get install gobby   ChaosEddie
<Admiral_Chicago> ChaosEddie: collaberative text editor
<ChaosEddie> ah cool
<ChaosEddie> couldn't find package
<Admiral_Chicago> ChaosEddie: repositories
<ChaosEddie> Admiral_Chicago: live cd. tell me how to do this
<Admiral_Chicago> 6523 
<Admiral_Chicago> is the port
<Admiral_Chicago> ChaosEddie: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<red_herr1ng> whats the pw?
<ChaosEddie> k now what
<Admiral_Chicago> ChaosEddie: look at the one that says universe
<Admiral_Chicago> uncomment them
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herr1ng: UMN 30. its 2 up
<ChaosEddie> unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<Admiral_Chicago> err UWN*
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<red_herr1ng> Admiral_Chicago: k
<red_herr1ng> so now describe what i have to do
<ChaosEddie> okay now what. how uncomment.
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh delete the #
<ChaosEddie> all of them, the first one? last one
<Admiral_Chicago> the two that say universe
<Admiral_Chicago> lucky for Corey that the Chicago LoCo is around :)
<red_herr1ng> pretty much
* Admiral_Chicago is pulling people from everywhere to help
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ping?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you ever use gobbyL
<Jucato> oh sorry, no
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm trying to do some work on Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, I need people to help write it. 
<ChaosEddie> Admiral_Chicago: i dont see universe.... i see it on one line only, one # i should say
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato ChaosEddie nvm, i'm quitting for today, I have to finish reading
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sorry couldn't help... :(
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: I did some work, included decision by TB, included new Ubuntu Members, some Feisty changes.
* Jucato goes now
<Admiral_Chicago> 50 + changes to go
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone have work on Herd 4 page? Is it in progress?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah it is in progress
<ChaosEddie> Admiral_Chicago: go to sleep?
<juliux> !seen jenda 
<elkbuntu> juliux, seenserv and /ns info jenda will be more useful to you ;)
<juliux> elkbuntu, pips1 and i where wondering how the syntax for the bot was, so i tryied here;)
<juliux> elkbuntu, but now we know that the bot is not working at the moment
<elkbuntu> neither bot has a seen function anymore
<juliux> that we know now;)
<elkbuntu> so technically the bot is still working ;)
* Hobbsee pokes for life
<Mez> popey, or this channel way over here?
<popey> watch it you
<elkbuntu> hehe
* elkbuntu hugs popey
<elkbuntu> 'sup dude?
* popey hugs elkbuntu 
<popey> tick tock tick tock
<elkbuntu> hehe
<popey> 40 mins till home time
<elkbuntu> noice
* popey is furiously typing pub-quiz style questions up
<BenC> I was told to check here for getting something added to the fridge
<elkbuntu> BenC, #ubuntu-fridge would also be a good place to try
<BenC> elkbuntu: I ended up emailing fridge list, but thanks
<elkbuntu> BenC, that works also
<jenda> OKeydoke, folks - I'm out.
<jenda> I'll be back on March 19
<tonyyarusso> jenda: going somewhere fun?
<jenda> India :)
<tonyyarusso> cool
<tonyyarusso> have fun
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully someone can look at UWN 30 today
<Burgwork> Admiral_Chicago: I will do so tonight
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgwork: thanks, I'd help but I have some events today. I'll try to get some more done around 1 UTC
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-17
<Madpilot> cool, someone has put my 'Obey Ubuntu' design on a tshirt, and is selling them on EBay
<Madpilot> http://search.ebay.com/obey-ubuntu_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8QQfsopZ1
<Admiral_Chicago> better yet, its Kubuntu
<Madpilot> both Ubuntu & Kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i looked at the store
* Admiral_Chicago was about to get one...but it broke
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
<poningru> :D
<ElbridgeGerry> :D
<ElbridgeGerry> </#ubuntu-offtopic inside joke>
<Admiral_Chicago> does anyone know the status of UWN
<somerville32> See topic
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, I know. I was editing it the other day and not sure how far along it has come / if anyone made more progress on it
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<tsmithe> somerville32, you're back!
<somerville32> tsmithe, Not for long
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> where've you been?
<somerville32> Hospital
<tsmithe> :S how come?
<tsmithe> will chat later :) /me  sleep
<juliux> somerville32, all the best for you
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> feel better somerville32 
* poningru too going to sleep
<crimsun> wb, cory
<crimsun> gah
<crimsun> cody
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Still in the hospital
<somerville32> Just got access to the computer now
<lotusleaf> somerville32: wow, now that's dedicated ;)
<somerville32> lol
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-18
<HP_Vue> I got ubuntu on my PSP, is this worthy of the ubuntu website?
<Burgundavia> HP_Vue: you got it running on your PSP?
<HP_Vue> Burgundavia: yea
<Burgundavia> can write something up for the fridge?
<HP_Vue> Burgundavia: It is really easy to do, are you a respected member of the community?
<Burgundavia> heh
<HP_Vue> Because I could write up a doc, and give it to you to post
<Burgundavia> the fridge is fridge.ubuntu.com
<HP_Vue> And if you want you can take full credit
<Burgundavia> send it to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<HP_Vue> ok
<Burgundavia> you wrote it, you should take credit
<Burgundavia> I am a fridge editor, so I will make certain it gets posted
<HP_Vue> ah thanks
<HP_Vue> I wish to not share my source, but I can make a tutorial
<HP_Vue> By source I mean images
* Admiral_Chicago is working on UWN for half an hour
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone  that want to help please come through
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: Is it to late for help?
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: no it's not.
<Admiral_Chicago> have you ever used gobby?
<ScottK> No.
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: come in
* ScottK doesn't even know what it is....
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a collaberative text editor
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Where do I go?
<ScottK> or install...
<Admiral_Chicago> install it
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry ScottK i'm busy now. i'll msg you details.
<ScottK> NP
<Admiral_Chicago> i've made a back up as of right now just in case anything goes wrong
<Admiral_Chicago> good luck! thanks again
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: Which document am I supposed to be looking at.  I don't see either a current looking UWN draft or something called Feisty Changes?
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: Is it the UWN30 file?
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> should have made that clear
<ScottK2> NP.  That's what I've got open.
<ScottK2> I uploaded a number of the packages that appear in Feisty Changes, so I'll focus on that.
<Admiral_Chicago> cool. that will be very helpful
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: I gave you a couple of writeups.  I have to run soon.
<posingaspopular> ScottK: I think he's afk
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Well I will be soon too.  I'll read the scrollback later if there are questions...
<Admiral_Chicago> i left some comments in the chat client
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: I tightened it up a bit.  I'm off to bed now.  Considering Feisty will be the first Linux distro to support this, I think it's worth a few sentences.
<poningru> ScottK: suport what?
<ScottK> Support RFC 4408 compliant SPF checking out of the box.
<ScottK> http://www.openspf.org/ if you are interested in e-mail anti-forgery technology.
<poningru> oh!
* poningru wps
<ScottK> Really off to bed now...
<poningru> oh woah
<poningru> yeah I dont see that actually getting rid of spam
<Admiral_Chicago> okay thanks
<ScottK> poningru: It won't get rid of spam.  Everyone agrees on that point.  What it will do is make it harder for spammers to forge someone's domain.  
<ScottK> I used to get dozens/hundreds of bounces per day from spam and now I get almost none.  That's a big step.
<hardaway> I need to speak to someone in marketing---how would I do that?
<poningru> ScottK: no but thats what I am saying it wont be so hard to spoof domains even then
<poningru> because the majority of the spam senders are compromised systems
<ScottK> poningru: It's a matter of perspective.  I agree it won't be hard for spammers to spoof some domain.  What will be hard is for them to spoof my domain.  SPF isn't a complete solution, but it's one element.  As it is it's the only technology that domain owners can deploy today that is at all effective at preventing domain forgery.
<lotusleaf> how's the next UWN coming along?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-11
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_77
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-12
<boredandblogging> jenda: did anything come of the DIY site?
<jenda> boredandblogging: short answer, no.
<Syntux> Are there any TradeMark personnel on IRC?
<jenda> Syntux: what do you mean?
<jenda> Syntux: we can give you advice regarding trademarks. Most of teh time, our advice will point to trademarks@ubuntu.com :)
<jenda> There are cases, however, when you don't have to ask.
<MenZa> jenda: I think you're the supporter with the longest hold time in the history of IRC.
<MenZa> o_o
<jenda> MenZa: :D
<jenda> MenZa: I frequently reply to requests after a week or more ;)
<MenZa> yeah
<MenZa> I've noticed. ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-13
<putnum> how does one go about starting a loco? And is there anybody that is in charge of promoting Ubuntu as in doing roadshows and or shows that "show" off ubuntu?
<putnum> anybody alive?
<boredandblogging> putnum: as far as starting a loco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<putnum> oh ok
<putnum> thanks
<putnum> what about the road show idea?
<putnum> has that been talked about any
<boredandblogging> putnum: not that I've heard of
<boredandblogging> jenda: would it possible to reorganize the DIY site a bit so we could get some content for hardy?
<putnum> i guess that would be up to the loco teams themselves
<boredandblogging> putnum: right
<putnum> cool
<elkbuntu> katkin, ping?
<Syntux_> any trademark personnel online?
<elkbuntu> Syntux, had you asked a few hours earlier, it might have been more fruitful
<elkbuntu> during UK business hours is probably your best bet
<Syntux> Yes, I did 
<Syntux> anyway it's good to see you online 
<Syntux> been looking for you for a while. 
<zebob> hi ppl
<Monkee_Of_Evil> howdy
<zebob> is there a person who can modify a bad URL in the UWN (or for next UWN) ?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> If the UWN was already sent out then no, the url can't be modified (unless there is a web version )
<zebob> ok but for newer UWN ?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I guess make sure the person who handles UWN knows about the bad url?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> im not sure really as i do not envolve myself with the UWN project.
<zebob> thanks, but I just do it myself finally
<DPic_away> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Digital_Freedom_Now_Has_a_Powerful_Voice_You
<DPic_away> please digg :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-14
<jenda> boredandblogging: sure, if there is someone around to do it.
<DPic> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Dell_IdeaStorm_Put_GNU_Linux_in_Retail_Stores
 * emmajane pokes jono
<jono> hey emmajane :)
<emmajane> What city are you in now?
<jono> emmajane: San Francisco Airport
<emmajane> jono: that's sort of like a city, I'm sure. :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-17
<DPic> anyone here? 
<jpatrick> hi DPic 
<DPic> hey
<DPic> i was wondering if it would be okay for me to redesign the wiki
<DPic> i don't know if there's one specific person in charge of this
<boredandblogging> digg time: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_78
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-15
<derrek> im wishing for an ubuntu store in my city
<derrek> random statement, i know
<BHSPitLappy> "ubuntu store"?
<derrek> like an apple store
<derrek> only ubuntu instead
<BHSPitLappy> how about you just attend your local LUG meetings
<derrek> :) not quite the same
<derrek> but ok
<SiAnDoG> E dopo la notte buia e tempestosa, io me ne vado a letto ... ;-)
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #129 is out:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue129
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-21
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue181
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-14
 * Linden940 is away: goin to bed
<awanti> Hi, Is anyone help me ?
<awanti> whois Daviey
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
 * Linden940 is back (gone 00:00:03)
 * Linden940 is away: need 2 check on somethin
 * Linden940 is back (gone 00:40:39)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-17
 * Linden940 is away: running around with head removed
 * Linden940 is back (gone 01:50:31)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-20
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-02-13
<Adrian> hi
<Guest67694> Hi i need help
<Guest67694> :(
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-02-14
<blue49974> So whats up with Ubuntu. I heard there going to make Ubuntu payed by at least 15.00
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-02-20
<lyss> i
<MooDoo> i indeed
